# What are you buying today at the 50% off sale?



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Nothing yet but once the wife is off work we are going to hit the 50% off sale at Spirit and the sales at a local place called Party Plus.


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

there's one near my house. I think I'll look for an Alice In Wonderland costume......I'm a techno rave promoter and we have a themed party next month called Wonderland. costumes arent just for Halloween!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Fog machines are half off at Halloween city. And Spirit put all their fog machines away !!!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I just picked up a few items:

- A bunch of packages of black tea candles
- 48" long Black Light
- 1 gallon of Fog Fluid
- Mist makers
- creepy beer labels


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

well. I went to walmart and got four of those fake black pumpkins with the green and orange eye's/mouth. I might be hitting up k mart and walgreens and party plus after my son gets out of school. I was in halloween city yesterday and while they did have a few neat things left, it wasn't enough to make a 45 minute trip especially since most of it isn't themed towards what I'm planning for next year (zombie apocolypse)


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

whimsicalmommy said:


> well. I went to walmart and got four of those fake black pumpkins with the green and orange eye's/mouth. I might be hitting up k mart and walgreens and party plus after my son gets out of school. I was in halloween city yesterday and while they did have a few neat things left, it wasn't enough to make a 45 minute trip especially since most of it isn't themed towards what I'm planning for next year (zombie apocolypse)


Nice.

The HalloweenCity here is new on the west coast and many people didn't know about it, so there's lots of nice stuff left over.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

I picked up a replacement phantom costume and some candy @ Wallyworld, and got a 1000W fogger and a webcaster gun @ Spirit, all 50% off. The fog machine was evidently one they had used during the season in the store, and was the only fog machine out on the floor, besides some of the bubble/fog machines. They had already marked the fogger down by $10, and I've made sure it works (and that's it's a true 1000W machine, and it is). Gotta love a 1000W fogger for $35. 

edit: Oops! Forgot to add that I snagged 4 blucky's at Big Lots on Saturday @ 50% off, too. Going to try my hand at corpsing next year.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I got the Glitter Silver Skeleton at Target (which I think of it as Terminator skeleton), and an Earthenware Frankenstein (Francis) candy jar. At Kmart, I have got eyeball lights that sing I always feel like someone is watching me. This is good because I got the things I want. That silver glitter skeleton though is harder to find out where it's at because online, they took away where at a Target store the Silver skeleton is located, but the other colors, it said which stores have it. Also, some Raisinettes candy at a food store.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I got "Crawling Zombie" at Spirit, new in box for $20.00. Manager was desperate to get rid of things. Also the hanging corpse bird feeder for $15.00.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Now I'm thinking I should have headed the other direction when I turned out of the driveway this morning at 6:30am to go hunt down fog machines. I made the rounds at 5 stores & ran 60 miles looking for 4 fog machines. I found none but managed to spend mulla on other things....I mean who can resist 50% off halloween decorations ....& even tho there is not one inch of room left in my casa to put anything else out to display I still seem to get the urge when that stuff is within reaching distance of my cart. I should hand-cuff myself to the cart ...that would be playing it safe.

I bought masks to complete some outfits for prop building, got 2 new costumes, one is a winged reaper for my cemetery the other a werewolf w/ hands. I got hanging ghost & skeletons, those eyes ya put in the bushes, a large strobe that also has thunder coming out of it. Some stuff....ya know for the ceiling, 2 black cauldrons, 4 light up pumpkins, 2 boxes of large skulls that light up & go in the ground, a candelabra to replace the one I knocked off the table & broke into 6 pcs., an Inflatable, Jer bought that ....he fell in love with it. A family of pumpkins .....animatronic, the top pumpkin rotates & one opens & a cat pops out.

Oh yea....I lost my train of thought!! If I would have turned right....that road would have took me to a Spirit store. Dang!!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice.
I just went and bought more stuff.

@HalloweenCity:
- Ghoul Head on Hook Prop
- Freaky Fabric
- creepy Bottle Labels
- Severed Fingers
- Squishy Eyeballs
- Ping Pong Eyeballs


@Spirit:
- 75 Watt Strobe Light
- Foot Pad activator for Props
- Large spiders
- Tiki Torches
- more glow in the dark eyeballs

3 different stores and only $130 spent so far. Love it!!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Checked out Spirit little bit ago. Of course there wasn't a lot left since I wasn't there at store opening today, but I still got a few things. Some bottled latex (love it in the small bottles like that), a hanging head and some creepy crawlies for next year. Overall not bad for day after sale.


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

i went to walmart and target today and they are barely anything left this morning, but halloween city was a great score. I got a frankenstein mask, lab coat, spider webs, some skulls, and orange and purple lights. i was impressed with their stock compared to nothing at target and walmart.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Grabbed three masks for static use: Vampire (30 days of night look), werewolf (good teeth), and a scarecrow thing. Also grabbed some labels (looked great for the parties), scene setter in stone for some graveyard stuff next year, a string of lights to replace a burned out one, and some ground breaker hands.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a bat with flashing LED eyes, 2 LED pillar candles, 2 LED taper candles, and 2 mini flaming cauldrons at Spirit. Considered a strobe light or a black light but decide against it.

I got a skull with eyeballs and an exposed brain at Party City. Not much of their stuff was marked down so I'll go back later this week and see if they're dropping prices.

Picked up the giant vampire bat with flashing LED eyes at Walgreens.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Posted this in another thread, but here it is again.....


Hit up Target only because I was up there for a Dr. appt - got 2 light up bizarre fake pumpkins for $5 each, a skeleton door cover that moves apperently, 1 bottle of fog juice,2 skulls, and a set of two Halloween-themed dish towels.

Hit Party City & they had everything pretty much put away....I wanted the scary pumpkin mask for a scarecrow, but they had packed them all up. So only got a black leaf wreath for table decor next year and 2 skulls, total = $10.99. Hit another Party store & got a HUGE spider, a big fake chain and a bat. Then went to Walgreen's & got 2 grave busters for $5 each and a spider-victim with web. Oh and I went to Walmart & got 3 tubs for storage & the last 3 packs of cobwebbing in white...

Everything I got was 50% off and most stores had put the majority of their stuff away.


Never was able to get more creepy cloth or a skeleton.....


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Didn't get much today. 

Some t-shirts from Walmart
$20 hanging creature from Walgreens
4 lenticular pictures from kmart which I couldn't believe they still had this afternoon! (of course, I guess nobody saw them hidden behind the fisher price dollhouse in the toy department). 

Also picked up some candy for me cause none of the kids had Mary Jane Peanut Butter kisses in their sacks.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

im sooo happy about my sprit score of a webcaster gun for $25. 50% off. i would never buy one at full price. and it was 8:00pm they had like 5 left too. ha and i had a feel when i left the house that i was going to pick up something good.

-BYH


----------



## Beezle (Sep 1, 2010)

I headed to Superstore after work tonight just to buy cheap candy, which I did. I wasn't really looking to buy props because I'm kinda experiencing Halloween burn-out. But then I saw that all the props were 75% off! 

I bought the 6 foot Animated Igor the Greeter for $25.
And some light up skull stakes I'd been looking at all season for $5.

I had to stop there or it would've gotten outta hand.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

well the wife went to spirit halloween close to us and bought me the low lying fog machine that you put ice in the front for 50% off and then she found the grim reaper ground breaker fog accessory and the jack o lantern fog accessory both for 50% off so she spent a total of $ 60.00 and then surprised me with them when I got home from work cant wait til i can try them out!!!!!


----------



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Didn't make the Spirit store until this afternoon so missed out on the zombie babies I wanted but we made up for it!

Animated crawling girl that I'd had my eye on all fall
latex/foam cat
assorted weapons for next year's costume
bluckie for next year's game idea
some really cool legs and an arm (scored both a right and left leg but only had the right arm, darn it)
1000 watt fogger 
fogger remote

Like a previous poster the fogger was the floor model. They had tons of new 400 watt foggers out for sale, but none of larger sizes.
Could have spent a bunch more money but common sense finally kicked in.

Stopped at Walmart for other reasons and picked up 3 of the fleece throw pillow/blanket combos for 50% off. Thought could use in prize baskets.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Went to spirit and got 2 bats that fly around in circles on a string for $3.50 each, 2 flame lights for $7.50 each, 1 guardian of the grave for $35. Then off to target to get a tombstone lifter for $25. Then off to Walgreens to get 2 big gravestones for $5.00 and a set of 3 tombstones for $10.....and I'm spent....does anybody mark 75% off halloween stuff or does spirit stay at 50%?


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

cats, skeletons, groundbreakers, lights, misters, spiders, siding hooks, demonica, tshirts, a crawling hand, somehow spent 400 bucks, ouch


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

oh, does anybody know what target and shopko do with their kids halloween movies? i was there a couple days ago and they had a lot, today nothing.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

got alot at spirit 

the "goodnight kiss" baby
this purple baby
2 bluckies
2 servered arms
1 severed leg
2 pairs of knee high socks
skull lights
vendetta mask
wig
a skull

some other stuff but i forgot


----------



## jv92red (Jan 9, 2010)

Went to spirit and they were out of the standard 1000W foggers but saw the floor model hooked up to some tombstones. Asked the manager if it was for sale and he said sure - $20!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

holly crud, forgot to mention i got a witch dress at walmart, i just saw it on the spirit website for 89.99, i got it for 20, wow, also got a frankenstein mask, a big cauldron, and other things i'll remember later


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

All my local stores were pretty well wiped out before Halloween except for Party City. And a lot of their stuff wasn't priced. Many of the tags were missing from the shelves, and the display items didn't have tags on them so you had to ask prices on just about everything. I know it's a clearance sale and they're getting rid of everything but it would have been more productive if the employees had retagged everything instead of having to answer hundreds of questions and then look up prices.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Stopped by my two locals- halloween express and spirit. At express I got a bunch of tombstones because it was obvious to me looking at my pics that I needed more, and just as obvious that some older ones really needed to go. That's all I got there. At spirit, I got a couple of faux fire hanging bowls and ressurection mary. So glad I got her and I was lucky- no big props left. I had them try to fire up the demonica demo, but it was dead. I didn't buy much because I have SO much now. I really spent like an idiot this year, starting all the way back in November of LAST year. When you have a lot, there's not much to buy!

Dan


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> When you have a lot, there's not much to buy!
> 
> Dan


You're not trying hard enough then 

There's always plenty more to buy


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My sister hit a Target store for me and got an animated witch,knock-off FCG reaper and mummy,fog juice. She wanted to get me a white reaper really bad but the manager wouldn't sell it. Some crap about she had already put it into the computers to trash it. ...grrrrr!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> You're not trying hard enough then
> 
> There's always plenty more to buy


I operated that way all season. My mission today besides picking up a sale was to stay ON mission- only things I really need. No impulse buys of crap I don't really need. Only things that my display is truly deficient in, and not one thing more. And that kept me from being a nut, sale be damned.

I gotta have SOME money left for christmas presents!

Dan


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, I can participate in this thread! I got 3 latex heads, face paint, good make-up some clown weapons and 3 masks! and a little clown screamer. I am happy.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Sipesh said:


> I got "Crawling Zombie" at Spirit, new in box for $20.00. Manager was desperate to get rid of things. Also the hanging corpse bird feeder for $15.00.


Dang........I'm jealous.......I want him bad........thats a heck of a deal !!!!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Between Spriit and Halloween City:
3-1000 watt foggers
2-gallons juice
2-4' black lights
2-75 watt strobes
1-full shoulder mask
2-voice changers
3-masks for PVC haunters
1-hanging guy

I got to thinking and I am going to run over and get a few severed arms this morning. One thing I noticed is at Halloween City the high priced stuff like "Jason" was just sitting there, even at half price. I think there were 6 of them. Tough to drop 150 bucks on one thing.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

My bubble fogger is broken (left it running for a 10 hour stretch on its first use, guess it overheated) but I couldn't find another one. Didn't get out until late last night, the only major purchase was a 48" black light at Spirit. Halloween Express was closed before 8pm (I wanted some misters without having to buy the whole cauldron around it) and I didn't get to Halloween City at all. Got lots of small things including a brain gelatin mold I'm sure I'll find interesting uses for. Tiny things for treat bags next year (erasers, pencils, stretchy mice). Also the "Poison" flask and martini shaker at Target that will come in handy for various parties over the next year. Walmart and Walgreens had nothing worth buying in my area - I wanted to grab some of those 4" glowstick 10-packs from Walmart but I think they took them away instead of clearancing - probably going to save them for New Year's or something.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped at Spirit yesterday & got a giant latex rat, a HUGE freakin' hairy spider with probably an 8 foot leg span and eyes that light up (was climbing a display & didn't have a tag, so I asked & received for $20!!) a couple white rats and a couple batt op strobe lights. I think I'll pop into Target since its on my way home tonight & see what they have left.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Halloween City:
Bubble Fogger and fluid
2 Bluckies
Orange creepy cloth
2 groundbreaker skeletons
bunch of groundbreaker woman style hand/arms to use for prop hands
bunch of foam skulls
I think I got something else, but can't remember!

Target:
Another Bubble Fogger (I had to, really, it was the last one!)

I'm kicking myself for not getting a 48 inch blacklight at Halloween City. I guess they're closed up now.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

At spirit we got 50% off;

- 5 costumes (mostly for the kids)
- 5 foot black spider
- miscellaneous rings, necklaces
- Skull jug
- Gorgorot & Freddie Kruger masks
- Freddie Hat & blade glove
- Jason Machette

Best of all I got the last Uncle Charlie, no box $75.00 (regular $199.00)

I would have gotten the full size F.Kruger, but they were all gone (lots of M.Myers though)

Maybe i should have a look at the dumpsters today?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't be afraid to deal, they have to ship this stuff back. There are 4 Jasons left. They are done at 6pm. I am going to hit them about 5:30 and offer 50 bucks each. I just bought display crawling guy, straight jacked shaking guy, and 1000 watt fogger for 10 bucks each!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Great success stories all around.
I love Nov 1st. It's like the "Black Friday" sales later this month.

The big challenge for me... Where do I store everything I just bought?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Like others, I got a webcaster gun at Spirit, plus decided to pick up a bubble fogger. We also picked up our plates and napkins for next year's party...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

[Had meant to post in another thread under 'Props', which is where I've moved this post.]


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Target i got the Halloween light show and sound machine for $40, i have 3 local targets and all of them had 3 each, no one apparently wanted them
Spirit Halloween, 4 hanging heads @ $12.50 each, giggles the clown costume, Screeching Mini Clown, several items for party favors, including nightmare before Christmas pencils, erasers, note pads, ect...Hanging Clown With Banner, Scary Clown Mask With Wig, Bloody Clown Machete, Bloody Clown Cleaver, Evil Jester Skull Cane.

MY BIGGEST SCORE WAS STORE DISPLAY THE CREEPY CIRCUS RED, WHITE & BLACK FABRIC, 15FT EACH, GOT ABOUT 20 PIECES OF FABRIC, PLUS THE 4 CIRQUE DU SPIRIT POSTERS WITH THE STANDS FOR $60, DISTRICT MANAGER WAS THERE AND WANTED IT OUT FAST, GOT THIS ON SATURDAY, WE ARE PLANNING A CARNIVAL THEME NEXT YEAR, SO WE ARE VERY EXCITED


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well we got to spirit before opening hubby went to one and I went to another. We were bad
picked up alot of the zombie babies
goodnight kiss
evil erine
kitty kat
the purple one
willard the one with the rats
fredrick
timmy tumbles
chewie
bone collector
bite size clown
2 of the floating brooms. They are such a big hit at my house. 
picked up right and left arms and legs
bubble foggers.. ours burnt out this year
fog juice
and alot of those led light bulbs 
we also was able to get the merry go round and the titter totter 
two big boxes of the fire treated moss that they had in all there display's
large spider and rat
and a bunch of little stuff


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

oh i'm so jealous you got not only one, but two of the brooms, my spirit was sold out the first week, may i ask how much you got the teetertotter and merry go round for?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I did pick up one of the brooms for my best friend in Iowa.. they were sold out there too.
The merry go round and teetertotter were I belive 60 the merry go round works but the motor in the teeter totter is burnt out. But the hubby plans on fixing that


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday I was at Spirit at 11am, the place looked like a tornado hit.
Picked up:
Goodnight Kiss motion activated zombie baby
giant 8ft black hairy spider (score for $13 or so!)
window cling of a tortured soul face and hands
big rubber rat with beady red eyes
more spiders, who doesnt need more?
didnt get too crazy, $55 is a good start for all that, hoping they will be deep-discounted by tomorrow to pick up more non-moving zombie babies!
_jess


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I did hit the Halloween Ciity store about 5pm (closing for good at 6). The store manager was very nice and wanted to deal. I was able to score mulitple floor displays :Jason, talking witch, glowing skeleton, two straight jacket guys, a swinging guy, crawling guy, a flying ghost thing, a kicking hanging scarecrow, and a tombstone lifter. Are you sitting down???*90 bucks for everything*!!!! She also sold me a 400 watt fogger that someone returned for a buck (fuse??). My wife couldn't even complain!!!Now, I am not much into store props but I thought they would be good fillers. The rest of the stuff like the 3-1000 watt foggers were 50% off. 

View attachment 14977

View attachment 14978

View attachment 14979


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice score, Nepboard!

I stopped at Target last night, picked up a 3 foot black glitter skelly, a 6 foot black wire tree with lights, 2 smallish spiders (1 is *pink*!!) and a 12 inch limited edition skelly nutcracker. 

oh, and a lime green witch piggy bank that my daughter fell in love with.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice haul nepboard! I ventured out again yesterday too. Hit Walmart in the other direction, not to much but I managed to pick up new scarecrows & totes to pack my halloween stuff, took hubby home some of that 50% off candy. Then went to hunt down the Spirit store in the mall but they were already gone so we went to Spencers and bought 2- 700w foggers for $39.99 ea., also got 2 fire lamps. Next stop was their other Spirit store, sure wish I could have gone there Mon., it was mostly costume stuff & a few props, I got some little things for other projects I have going for my Cadaver Cafe & Candy Kitchen. Picked up a witches broom which I love, predators thing of the aliens head, a huge rat, & some snakes.

Then onto Michaels....I always go there cause they have really good deals after halloween. Picked up 2 great looking candelabras that were $21.99 marked down to $4.79, some little pieces for my halloween village, a witches jar.......& something I been on the hunt for for 5 yrs..

I thought well I'm here and since I hardly ever leave the house, I took advantage...walked over to their xmas village display to have a look. Very slowly I walked around it taking in every little thing & when I came around the corner.....there it was....a marching band for the xmas parade......I got so excited I stop breatheing. I walked around the display again to try & find a pac of these guys to buy. NONE. I asked a gal for help & she called the floor manager.

The ones they had were all sold & incidently they were on sale this week, but they may have more coming in tomorrow...maybe. She asked if I could come back & then I told her where I live from their store. She laughed.....I said how about selling me the display group....she said well...they are glued down. I said>>>I don't care I'll take them anyway and I did. Man what a find for me! I was so happy. Ok ok ok ok ok ok I know I'm not suppose to be talking about xmas stuff over here ...need to go to Larry's Xmas board. Sorry Haunters...just had to get it out!!

Ok where did I go next......last stop was Big Lots & I got a few cute things there....some light up sign, some stuff to hang, & bloody tableclothes. All in all I'm happy only thing was I was looking for the animatronic stuff but could not fine one.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nepboard said:


> I did hit the Halloween Ciity store about 5pm (closing for good at 6). The store manager was very nice and wanted to deal. I was able to score mulitple floor displays :Jason, talking witch, glowing skeleton, two straight jacket guys, a swinging guy, crawling guy, a flying ghost thing, a kicking hanging scarecrow, and a tombstone lifter. Are you sitting down???*90 bucks for everything*!!!! She also sold me a 400 watt fogger that someone returned for a buck (fuse??). My wife couldn't even complain!!!Now, I am not much into store props but I thought they would be good fillers. The rest of the stuff like the 3-1000 watt foggers were 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 14977
> 
> ...


Dang !!!!!!! I'm jealous.......my stores suck..........no dealing I even know the managers................all legal eagles and they don't move a penny...........oh one would sell me a broken lurching vampire at 60% off.......wasn't worth $55 working IMHO.........I use to score good deals.........but no more around here........I'm bummed !!!!! Oh well nothing new next year...........same old stuff goes out.........I'm gonna cry now.........lol. Hey good job and way to go......I don't even mess around with those mega Halloween stores anymore.......they never deal.............Walgreens is my place !!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a pic of what I got.


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

I'm being good this year. I planned next years haunt before I shopped so everything is going to good use. (too many "oh I like that...no idea what I'd use it for though" items) So with a ghost town in mind...

I bought some jute netting to go in my tavern, and a burlap mask for my shredded burlap wall. (invisible actor) )I've never been a big fan of the rubbery skeletons, but I was a huge fan of $20! He'll go in the abandoned mine shaft. I like to sew the costumes but this prisoner outfit was just too cheap to pass up for our electric chair next year. (caught stealing gold from the mine lol)

I know clowns have absolutely nothing to do with a ghost town. Which is why I'm hoping they will be even more unexpected in that last dark mine shaft. Hubbies not on board with clowns in a ghost town yet. But hey I'll always use the clown stuff later if I can't persuade him.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I just went out for a final shopping spree.

My local Target store was wiped out, but they did have two TekkyToys "Tombstone Lifters" for $25 each. Besides that everything else basically sucked.

There's a store called Diddams that had all props 75% off. I picked up some creepy dungeon chains for $1.50 each. They had tons of those full size glittery skeletons, but I passed on them.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I had to go to work unexpectedly so I was not able to hit the major stores like walmart (ours didn't have anything to begin with),target ect. however I was able to make it Spirit 40 minutes before they opened and was the 4th person in line. Got to meet some great folks that enjoy this holiday as much as I do. It will be somewhat easy to name off what I got from spirit as it is all still sitting in the living room floor (surprised the wife has not said something yet). 
First trip in.
Zombie Babies-chewie, kitty kathy, the twynns, teether
hanging bird feeder
pirate hat
5 foot hanging pumpkin man
twisted joker latex mask
left and right severed leg
left right severed arm
50 ft room roll stone wall
carver the clown costume
evil jester costume
hanging clown carnival of horrors

I took the stuff out to the car and went back into the store. There was I guy that met in line and he had first saw what I originally bought. when I came back in for the second run he asked if I would adopt him. so funny.

So second trip in
bloody cleaver
bald cap
pumpkin mask with hands
shaggy z dope mask
wolf mask with hands
3 blue led party light
3 red led party light
3 green led party light
3 black light led party light

I took the stuff home and of course in order to get the wife mind off of how much I spent I had to invite her to go back with me back to spirit.

So third trip in with the wife.
leaf tiara
2 penguins costumes ( my wife is so eager to wear it next year of course I don't think I can handle all the laughing and fun poking I am going to encounter next year from wearing the other one)
Hanging head
jack skellington costume and the sally costume
more leds
3 blue led party light
3 red led party light
3 green led party light
3 black light led party light
screw in strobe light 
4 boxes of orange led rope lighting
strobe light
2 mat switches

Went to walgreens later and picked up some colored lights and tombstones.

When the wife asked again later how much I spent I just responded I saved a lot.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I kept it small this year. I ran by Walgreens and picked up a witches hat with red hair, the crazy clown jack in the box I wanted last year, and a witches cauldron.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, your walgreens still had a clown jack in the box. most stores only got four i think in to begin with then sold them the first week.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> they did have two TekkyToys "Tombstone Lifters" for $25 each


That's a seriously great price for that prop.

Dan


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Ahhhh, the highs and lows of after-Halloween sales...

I was at a Target tonight and decided to see if they had anything left. Turned the corner to the seasonal display, and there she stood...a life-sized witch in a buggy with some other props. I asked the young girl who was wearily marking down items if the witch was for sale. She told me it was the display item, and was going to the trash! She checked with her manager, and her manager told her she could sell it for the standard 50% discount. I asked the young lass if they could go 75% off, seeing how it was the display and was destined for the garbage. She said no, she couldn't..so I went to the customer service desk and asked the young lady there if she could check with the manager and see if they would come down more than 50%. She radio'ed the manager again, and the manager said they could discount it an additional 10%...I asked if they could go 75% and save it from the landfill, and they said no. Sadly, 60% off was still more than I could justify to the wifey, so I had to turn them down. Sad to think that they would rather throw it away than sell it for some amount of money (60% off was still over $50).


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

mikentn said:


> Ahhhh, the highs and lows of after-Halloween sales...
> 
> I was at a Target tonight and decided to see if they had anything left. Turned the corner to the seasonal display, and there she stood...a life-sized witch in a buggy with some other props. I asked the young girl who was wearily marking down items if the witch was for sale. She told me it was the display item, and was going to the trash! She checked with her manager, and her manager told her she could sell it for the standard 50% discount. I asked the young lass if they could go 75% off, seeing how it was the display and was destined for the garbage. She said no, she couldn't..so I went to the customer service desk and asked the young lady there if she could check with the manager and see if they would come down more than 50%. She radio'ed the manager again, and the manager said they could discount it an additional 10%...I asked if they could go 75% and save it from the landfill, and they said no. Sadly, 60% off was still more than I could justify to the wifey, so I had to turn them down. Sad to think that they would rather throw it away than sell it for some amount of money (60% off was still over $50).


My sister was trying to buy a reaper from Target and they wouldn't sell it because the manager had already marked it as garbage and said she couldn't change the paperwork. What a bunch of bull...they'd rather fill the dump than let someone take the item home!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I went to Target tonight. Got an orange glittery 3' skeleton (for a table decoration), fog timer, skeleton bath rug and a long-sleeve t-shirt with a pumpkin on it. I was prepared to pay the 50% off price, but when I got to the register it was all 75% off. Then I went to a Super K-Mart, but they didn't have anything I was interested in.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

cinders said:


> I went to Target tonight. Got an orange glittery 3' skeleton (for a table decoration), fog timer, skeleton bath rug and a long-sleeve t-shirt with a pumpkin on it. I was prepared to pay the 50% off price, but when I got to the register it was all 75% off. Then I went to a Super K-Mart, but they didn't have anything I was interested in.


I thought about that too and had the first young lass scan the witch with her handheld scanner, and it still rang up only 50% off.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I went to target the morning after Halloween and got a spooky tree marked half off. I wanted to get more but didn't have the funds. I was going to go yesterday am but my daughter had an accident so I was at the ER. Thankfully she is ok and back to school today. 

I also got 3 bags of playdough half off at CVS. May try giving that out next year. I may try Target today. Not sure what they will have left but you never know.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate how every Target is different with their markdowns. My old Target was great...they seemed to stick to a schedule, so it was very easy to figure out when things would go to 75%, 90%. My new store seems to never get to 75%. It's a shame.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got back from Target and scored! Everything was 75% off.

I got a bag of playdough, a cute mummy cookie jar, a lightup twisted tree and a light up monstrous mummy all under 28 bucks.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I got home from work yesterday and my other half surprised me with one of those 3' tall hanging bats with the light up eyes from Walgreens.  I couldn't believe that they still had anything there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went to CVS for a prescription & got a string of strobes, some plastic skull mugs & glasses, some blinking eyes, some small treat bags & vampire Pez that had been blister packed backwards.

I need to go to Target for some more Rubbermaid storage & I'll check out their leftovers, if any.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Scored 2 Fog Machines today @ Target, 75% Off, $9.99 & $6.25, also scored 12 Stuffed Plushes @ $1.25 each for my daughters party next year.\


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

What's the differance between the 2 foggers?


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I got...

48" super black light @ Spirit for like 15 bucks.
5' skeleton for $10 @ Spirit!!! I use one every year for something so $10 was a steal.
12 piece graveyard set for like $12 @ Spirit! It's ok but for 12 I couldn't resist.
360 degree strobe light for really cheap @ Spirit
A scary mask for like $3 bucks @ Spirit!
2 bags of moss @ Spirit


All in all I spent $66 dollars at spirit. I saved $61 dollars from my purchases.


----------



## Fresh (Oct 8, 2010)

Checked out the Spirit store right after work on Monday, here's what I bought.

5' Blucky - My first skeleton!
Giant Cobra Snake
1' Spider Larva Ball
Squirting Bow Tie

Would have bought alot more if funds allowed, oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Fresh (Oct 8, 2010)

LadyRohan said:


> What's the differance between the 2 foggers?


One of them is a regular fog machine, the other is a ground fogger that has a compartment you fill with ice to keep the fog running low.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fresh said:


> One of them is a regular fog machine, the other is a ground fogger that has a compartment you fill with ice to keep the fog running low.


Thanks for the info, i was not sure what the difference was. I just got them because it was so cheap and could not pass on this good deal


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One day, ONE DAY, when the Halloween Gods of Wind decide to move on from my part of the world, I'll get more foggers & build a chiller, until then, one is all I need & it's barely useful with all the wind.

Of course, as soon as 9PM rolled around...no wind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got back from Target. Do you all remember the giant possesed faced pumpkin they had this year for $30? Well there on the shelf were not one but two waiting for Mr. Gris at 75 percent off. I noticed they didnt have the c7 light plugs in them (which I have tons at home) I asked the manager if 90 percent off sounded fair due to the "crucial" light peice missing....Now I have 2 new jumbo JOL's for 3.00 each


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Here they are:


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

@ Fresh... Thanx! May have to try one of those next year.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I got two Zombie babies, a coffin, a life sized bucky, spider skeletons, and a few other things it was a good haul for 100 bucks.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

mikentn said:


> Ahhhh, the highs and lows of after-Halloween sales...
> 
> I was at a Target tonight and decided to see if they had anything left. Turned the corner to the seasonal display, and there she stood...a life-sized witch in a buggy with some other props. I asked the young girl who was wearily marking down items if the witch was for sale. She told me it was the display item, and was going to the trash! She checked with her manager, and her manager told her she could sell it for the standard 50% discount. I asked the young lass if they could go 75% off, seeing how it was the display and was destined for the garbage. She said no, she couldn't..so I went to the customer service desk and asked the young lady there if she could check with the manager and see if they would come down more than 50%. She radio'ed the manager again, and the manager said they could discount it an additional 10%...I asked if they could go 75% and save it from the landfill, and they said no. Sadly, 60% off was still more than I could justify to the wifey, so I had to turn them down. Sad to think that they would rather throw it away than sell it for some amount of money (60% off was still over $50).


Update : I stopped by that same Target this morning, and they still had their decor @ 50% off and their candy @ 30% off, and the witch was gone. I decided to stop by a couple of Targets back here in middle Tennessee, and they had their stuff 75% off, and candy 50% off. 

The second store I stopped at had the witch and two tombstone lifters, all NIB, for 75% off.  SCORE!!!

Now to explain it to the wifey...."but honey, they were practically giving it away!"

Edit: The first Target that threw the witch in the trash was in Memphis, TN, in case you were wondering.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those pumpkins are sweet gris. there were no blow molds at our target. believe me i checked. i got 1 pencil ghost blow mold for $7.00 at mernards. and 2 different ghosts and a pumpkin at farm fleet. $7.??, $5.??, and $4.??. mernards last i checked had sold out all their blow molds but for a few pencil ghosts. and farm fleet just had a few molds left. you know what that means this summer? blow molds and garage sales. lol. so i am unplugging my blow molds to put away, and one of my blow molds is missing its cord. hhmmm, well, at least they only took the cord and left the blow mold. cords are easily replaced. dang though!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I wandered into Target yesterday to replace the hoodie I burned a hole in and saw they had their Halloween stuff at 75% off. Heard somebody say that it had been only 50% off the day before. Mostly had kids costumes left, but had a couple of other things. Nothing I needed and no real props other than the spooky trees with lights on them. there was a handful of glitter skulls, skeletons and pumpkins, but I just couldn't buy them--even at 75% off. Halloween--like vampires-- just should not be sparkly. I did get some small non-perishable things for ToTs like pencils and GITD rubber bats as well as a couple 'Happy Halloween' banners that may find their way into a secret reaper package.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Nepboard said:


> I did hit the Halloween Ciity store about 5pm (closing for good at 6). The store manager was very nice and wanted to deal. I was able to score mulitple floor displays :Jason, talking witch, glowing skeleton, two straight jacket guys, a swinging guy, crawling guy, a flying ghost thing, a kicking hanging scarecrow, and a tombstone lifter. Are you sitting down???*90 bucks for everything*!!!! She also sold me a 400 watt fogger that someone returned for a buck (fuse??). My wife couldn't even complain!!!Now, I am not much into store props but I thought they would be good fillers. The rest of the stuff like the 3-1000 watt foggers were 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 14977
> 
> ...



Holy cow. I would definitely buy that Jason, and Scarecrow for $10 each.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Next year's theme is probably going to be Mad Science so I raided every single Walgreens in 15 miles (had other errands to go, they just became very long errands) for those candy test tubes and flasks at about .30-.40 apiece. They seem to be decent weight plastic and are much cheaper than I can order empties online. I also picked up some of those sprinkle labs from Walmart that have a clear holder for the tubes.

Now I have about 50 total, full of syrup and gummy candy. Of course, now I have to find 50 kids to eat this stuff. I can't imagine that it tastes good at all


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Friday nights when the boyfriend is either working night shift or like tonight going to his Son's FB game, is my , "go to the bank, deposit paycheck, run around window shopping night" So I went to Tuesday Morning and Joanne Fabrics since they are right next to each other. Joanne had next to nothing left which didnt surprise me..but I did pick up a metal black glitter ( can you say Pressure washer? MAybe after a year or two) skelly that is meant to stick in the ground or a planter, 70% off so he was $6.00 ( no way was he worth 20 to start) Tuesday Morning I was going in more so to look for some salad bowls..but they had a few Halloween things left. Lots of costumes and some paper plates, napkins, tablecovers. I ended up getting two ..again ...black glittered with real feather crows $3.99 each, a pack of cute paper napkins .99 cents( I use 'fancy napkins ' just to perk things up) and two ...again...glittered metal ornaments, the words EEEK and Happy Halloween, $1.49 each. Also got some xmas stuff..total spent at Tuesday Morning was 19.01 .
Would have liked to go one other place but that is like 30 mins away and I just wasnt feeling it..maybe during the day tomorrow if I can swing it. I wanted to go there during the season, but never made it. Its a local garden center, maybe some of you PA people are near one --Stauffer's ( of Kissel Hill) There is one in York. They usually have some interesting holiday decor stuff..no big props or anything , but neat 'flourishes'


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Went to superstore and bought a bunch of things! Two days ago they had all their Halloween decor and some costumes for 94 cents! Bought 8 electric pumpkin carvers, creepy cloth, regular pumpkin carving sets, fog juice. trick or treat pale and a few random decor items!!


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

We did pretty good this year at Spirit
Michael Myers 
6 Zombie babies - Angry Alice, Timmy, Evil Ernie, The one with the rats, Jugular Jimmy, Chewie
The caged beast
princess crown - my 2 year old wouldn't leave without it.
Cd
1 Step pad
Camo netting
a creepy cat
the bone collector
that little shivering clown
The spirit blocks and barrels
The spirit movie plex area including posters and material
and 1 bag of candy eyes that my daughter must of added to our pile when we weren't looking.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*witch*

Found a Gemmy Witch stiring the Pot 75% off at wal-mart = $20.00


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I got these


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

oh my gosh chaney you are so lucky. my walmart never even got the witch in, needless to say for twenty bucks. congrats


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> those pumpkins are sweet gris. there were no blow molds at our target. believe me i checked. i got 1 pencil ghost blow mold for $7.00 at mernards. and 2 different ghosts and a pumpkin at farm fleet. $7.??, $5.??, and $4.??. mernards last i checked had sold out all their blow molds but for a few pencil ghosts. and farm fleet just had a few molds left. you know what that means this summer? blow molds and garage sales. lol. so i am unplugging my blow molds to put away, and one of my blow molds is missing its cord. hhmmm, well, at least they only took the cord and left the blow mold. cords are easily replaced. dang though!!!


Heads up for you if these are the smaller C7 bulbs and cords that you need, Michael's Crafts tomorrow - November 7th (& 3 days after Sunday) is going to have 50% off their Lemax Christmas houses / other Lemax stuff, and by me they had single replacement cords. They are originally $4, and with 50% off, that would be $2 for each one! The bigger ones in which you get 4 stuck together (more for village houses) are $7, and half off is $3.50.

If you go Jo-Anne's, and let's say they are 50% off, you are probably going to pay $4 for a single cord. They are so expensive there, and they do it on purpose because of the 50% off type of stuff they do.

It seems I never can have enough of these because they are used for blowmolds (smaller ones - Toy Soldiers / Gingerbread Man / small Pumpkin / ghost holding 2 pumpkins, 2 other smaller ghosts / etc), (I'm also using them for head toppers with drilling a hole in the back of them), village houses, and I'm thinking of using them for those plastic Mcdonald pumpkin pails (to light them up).


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

My Walmart now has their Halloween stuff at 75% off....however what's left is a few costumes, some makeup and other piddly things. But they had a TON of those glow necklaces, supposedly a 3 pack in pink, orange and green for 25 cents a pack!! So I got $6.00 worth to give out next year. Hopefully they are halfway decent.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's what mom & I snagged for 50% off on the 1st.





































Also some new crows because ours broke this year, a bat, some fencing and 3 syringe pens (just for funzies!)... but I didn't take photos of those for some reason.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> My Walmart now has their Halloween stuff at 75% off....however what's left is a few costumes, some makeup and other piddly things. But they had a TON of those glow necklaces, supposedly a 3 pack in pink, orange and green for 25 cents a pack!! So I got $6.00 worth to give out next year. Hopefully they are halfway decent.


These are the Omni Glow brand, not the dollar store type, so they're pretty good. The $1 price was a ripoff since you can get a 12-pack for $3 in their party supplies aisle! But I bought a ton at .25 as well. I bought even more test tube sprinkle sets and beaker gummy bottles as well... still trying to figure out what to do to get rid of the candy inside all these things. The sprinkles I'll probably put in big jars and save for next year, but the gummy candy in syrup... I don't feel right about just pouring it down the drain but I don't see any other way to get rid of it.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Xane said:


> These are the Omni Glow brand, not the dollar store type, so they're pretty good. The $1 price was a ripoff since you can get a 12-pack for $3 in their party supplies aisle! But I bought a ton at .25 as well.


Are there actually 3 of them in the pack? All I can feel in the pack is a tube, so I guess they are inside the tube?

Glad they are decent! May have to go back & get some more....


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> Are there actually 3 of them in the pack? All I can feel in the pack is a tube, so I guess they are inside the tube?
> 
> Glad they are decent! May have to go back & get some more....


Yeah, they're in a hard tube which is a really good thing, because when I get this stuff in the dollar store in the soft packs ten to one they've already been broken.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Just got back from Target, and they now have everything 90% off. If you have kids, they had tons of costumes. I got 1 or 2 just so I could stuff and use as props for next year. Lots of cutesy stuff leftover, but we spent $40, saving $200, which is always nice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*blowmolds*



Halloweenfan said:


> Heads up for you if these are the smaller C7 bulbs and cords that you need, Michael's Crafts tomorrow - November 7th (& 3 days after Sunday) is going to have 50% off their Lemax Christmas houses / other Lemax stuff, and by me they had single replacement cords. They are originally $4, and with 50% off, that would be $2 for each one! The bigger ones in which you get 4 stuck together (more for village houses) are $7, and half off is $3.50.
> 
> If you go Jo-Anne's, and let's say they are 50% off, you are probably going to pay $4 for a single cord. They are so expensive there, and they do it on purpose because of the 50% off type of stuff they do.
> 
> It seems I never can have enough of these because they are used for blowmolds (smaller ones - Toy Soldiers / Gingerbread Man / small Pumpkin / ghost holding 2 pumpkins, 2 other smaller ghosts / etc), (I'm also using them for head toppers with drilling a hole in the back of them), village houses, and I'm thinking of using them for those plastic Mcdonald pumpkin pails (to light them up).


thanks for the heads up, but we don't have a micheals around here. we do have a joannes. i usually buy up extra after christmas at walmart. i always keep extra fuses on hand too. seems i buy or find blow molds, and they have been discarded because of faulty cords. so just good to keep around.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> I got these


scatterbrains, i have one of those. sweet score there


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr_Nobody said:


> Just got back from Target, and they now have everything 90% off. If you have kids, they had tons of costumes. I got 1 or 2 just so I could stuff and use as props for next year. Lots of cutesy stuff leftover, but we spent $40, saving $200, which is always nice.


For me, most of the stuff wasn't even worth getting at 75% off. They had pet costumes, the things you put underneath a pumpkin to make it look dressed up, and some costumes. I wanted to get the Legend of Spooky Hollow cd that would be $2.50 (75% off), but it wasn't coming up 75% off on the scanner, and with cds, they are very picky on what they will give you. Their are usually only a select amount of cds they will give people cheaper. Otherwise, they will just keep them for next year.

The cookie monster thing was cool that you put a cookie monsters face on the pumpkin, but really a lot of junk left. I didn't get it though (at $2) They were loaded though with Candy corn! It was hard not to buy green apple candy corn, but I did that before after Halloween, and I still have candy corn from that Halloween because I went overboard with candy corn that Halloween. And I'm the only one that likes green apple candy corn.

I still have candy corn, and candy canes from before, but at least those you can keep awhile, and they still taste as good. I have to stay away from both these holidays unless they have the Cinnabon one again because I don't have any of them.


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

*glow skelly-50% off at halloween city*

picked up a life sized, glow in the dark,self standing skeleton--makes ghost sounds and lights up--see pics--cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cryptoid. nice buys.
i just bought from walmart, at 90% off, a bunch of eyelashes, hats with roses on headbands, some styled sunglasses, trunk or treat boxes, dress up masks ensembles, make up, to marshmallow jars of monster heads, fake fingernails, a gangster hat and tie and cuffs, and a biker hat ensemble. the stuff was so cheap, i couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I hit up Wal-Mart yesterday myself. Picked up enough make-up to take care of next year's haunted theatre and beyond.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

2.00 each at Walgreens


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are pretty descent gris. and really nice price. your luck holds out


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> scatterbrains, i have one of those. sweet score there


I found the orange pumpkin too. These are props that should only be bought at 90% off.

I want to meet whoever paid full price for them because I have this bridge.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Hallo! They were 75 off and had been there for 4 days. They were the last of the Halloween Decor and I joked with the manager that if they were 90 percent off I would get them out of the store since they were in the Christmas Area. The manager actually said deal!!! So I kept my word


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> I found the orange pumpkin too. These are props that should only be bought at 90% off.
> 
> I want to meet whoever paid full price for them because I have this bridge.....


yeah, i agree with you, i got mine last year after halloween. my daughter grabbed it for me. i put a real pumpkin on mine though.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

How come Big Lots is still only at 50% off?
They're normally down to 90% off by now. Or at least 75%.
I did buy a Haunted Hedge and an orange LED light string at the half off.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Sadly, most store in Ottawa after one week at 50%, packed everything up for next year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i put a real pumpkin on mine though.


Really? The ones I have seem to flimsy to hold a real pumpkin. I'd worry about it falling over


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Hit Jo-anns for funkins:

10 5 inch funkins for 2.09 each (reg 7.99)
6 10 inch funkins for 5.99 each (reg. 19.99)
4 12 inch funkins for 7.49 each (reg. 24.99)

That should keep me busy and the project moving forward.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Went to Wally World to see if they had anything left. Guess what? THEY DID!

I got a kids Zombie Nightmare costume originally $19. and I got it for... dun dun dun.... $1.25! I plan to use it either on my new ghost (just cutting off the draping tattered fabric from the costume) or on something else in the future. Either way it was a total steal.

Got a Jason mask for $.50!!! Hell why not. I am sure Ill make something out of it or paint it for fun to keep me entertained. Originally like $7

Then I got a huge makeup kit with lights and darks and its pretty cool (of course the colors probably arent as professional as the ones I got from Spirit at discount). For a $1.25!!! I couldn't pass it up, originally $7. I am sure I can do something cool for next year. 

Then my girlfriend got a huge cauldron for $1.25 also originally like $7 or 8 bucks, and some halloween sprinkles, black, white and orange for a $1.25! I love when she makes cookies 

All and all it was like $7 something with tax. I felt really happy


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Good for you! All they've had left around here are beaucoup kiddie costumes, and I didn't see anything but cutesy ones.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

They only had kid costumes... so I was looking through them all just throwing them around looking for good masks or costumes and my girlfriend goes.. "what are you looking for", right then I'm like AHA! and I hold up the costume and right then and there she knew I would put it to good use for a project hahaha.


oh and funny thing, we get back home, she tries it on, keep in mind its a kids costume... its BIG on her, shes 5'3 and slim. its like the height of me which I found funny and she was drowned in it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a heads up in case missed the BL's thread......but Big Lots is now 75 % off........i got some nice props and such there yesterday.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

Kmart was 90% off today and I hit some of the CVS's at 90% the last few days. I went to two Kmarts today and they both had atleast 3 full racks of costumes. I had to go to a number of stores, but I am Happy with the deals I was able to find.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i got a couple bucks worth of black roses for ten cents a piece, a couple of the walmart witches hats for 90 cents each, fangs, knives, fingernails, treat bags, cupcake papers, and some other stuff for a quarter a piece. had to buy another tote too.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I got an awesome Devils Costume at WM , normally $25.00, for $1.00. The same with a female devil costume and reversible black/red cape for $1.00 a piece. Can us them for next year! Also at WM, I got tons of toys/prizes for $.25 a piece (normally $2.00) Stretchy rats, packs of 25 bubbles, pencils, erasers, small notebooks, etc. I buy these on clearance at the end of the year for the next year! There is no way that I could spend $4.00 for a pack of erasers with everything else I need to buy. At Target, I got a lot of erasers, bats, spider rings, bubbles, small parachute guys, etc on sale for 75% off last week. I should be set for the next two years. I was worried bc I went to Walgreens a few days after Halloween...everything was packed up! A few bags of candy 50% off, and thats it! No decor, party items, nothing! I was stressed out about not getting toys/prizes for next year, but thankfully found them! I also found some at CVS...a skeleton hand bowl (the kind that grabs at your hand when you put it in there) for $3.00, a set of 6 Flickering LEDS in purple, black and orange for $1.25, a package of scart bats, skellies, rats, etc, and a few misc items...good deals!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

One member here got the butler at Kmart for 90% off. I had been checking the store constantly waiting for 90% off and there was NO butler when I was there. Then his wife walks in and there he is...grrrrr!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I made a killing last year @ Spirit on line and this year my Spirit store had nothing left at all! This year all Spirit has on line is all the crappy decor! Not worth getting at all!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I checked out our K-mart today and all the Halloween stuff left was 90% off. No butlers to be found, though.
Mainly costumes, witches hats, trick-or-treat bags, etc.
I did pick up a kid's Snoopy costume for $2.49 ( I might want to use the mask for a Christmas prop) and also two sets of the shaking/growling eyes in the bushes for $1.29 each.
I checked out Big Lots too. Still only 75% off, but I snagged two more sets of the orange LED light strings for $1.50 each, a bloody tablecloth for $1.00 and some creepy cloth for $1.00.


----------

